# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  kerkoj avs video editor

## lajmsi

pershendetje burra, 
kam pas perdor avs video editor 4.0 dhe me ka pelqyer por..e kam humbur kur formatova kompjuterin. Kerkoj tani gjithkund por me dalin te infektuar ose me pagese. 
kush me ndihmon te gjej *falas* nje version te ketij programi..qofte edhe me te "fundit" . 
thnx shume  shume.

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

v6 te ben pune?

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

AVS.Video.Editor.6.3.2.234

----------


## lajmsi

> AVS.Video.Editor.6.3.2.234


ok plako, po ku konkretikisht ta shkarkoj? se te gjitha e kane nga nje bisht...

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

http://www.solidfiles.com/d/e1d788ec....6.3.2.234.rar

----------


## lajmsi

e downloda dhe eshte 152.36 Mb por nuk egzekutohet. kerkon nje program me te cilin te hapet.
Duhet te bej login tek kjo faqe?

----------


## lajmsi

e downloda dhe eshte 152.36 Mb por nuk egzekutohet. kerkon nje program me te cilin te hapet

----------


## lajmsi

tani po provoj nga Rapidgator dhe po vonon ca

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

eshte ne winrar
beje ekstrakt 
instaloje
kopjo filet qe jane ne patched folder tek folderi ku instalove programin

eshte e thjesht ti gjesh nga emri

----------


## lajmsi

> eshte ne winrar
> beje ekstrakt 
> instaloje
> kopjo filet qe jane ne patched folder tek folderi ku instalove programin
> 
> eshte e thjesht ti gjesh nga emri


dhe perfundimi eshte se my Norton says that it is unsafe and has been removed.
 Vate mundimi kot. Dmth  sic e thua edhe ti..germova dhe gjeta lesh. Hahahaha

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

norton jia fut kot
futi ne perjashtim filet ne norton 


https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/5...is/1413320775/
https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/3...is/1415567535/

----------


## lajmsi

> norton jia fut kot
> futi ne perjashtim filet ne norton 
> 
> 
> https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/5...is/1413320775/
> https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/3...is/1415567535/


Ok. Duket se me ne fund e me ne bisht programi u instalua . U kap vetem nje diversat (screen capture ) 
Faleminderit shume Digit

----------

